# stroke size in illustrator



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

hey guys, i know i could probably get the answer to this by way of trial and error, but I need to save time and get an idea from all you illustrator users out there.

basically, what's the smallest stroke size that i can use for screenprinting? assuming i also get a kick arse burn on the screens..?

thanks for reading!


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

ai file said:


> basically, what's the smallest stroke size that i can use for screenprinting? assuming i also get a kick arse burn on the screens..?


If you want to be safe, a one point stroke is a good place to start. 

You may think that is way to thick, but if your design relies on a lot of clean .25 pt lines printed white on black shirts, and you have someone else print it, you are going to have a lot of shirts to wash your car with. 

If you are doing the printing, you can control the variables and print a much thinner stroke.

A higher screen mesh will hold a smaller stroke. 
Printing white on black may force you to use a thicker stroke.

Make a test pattern with a set of strokes from hairline to 2 pt thick.
Slip it in the corner of your next project. Print some black on white and white on black samples. That's the only way to find out how thin a stroke your set-up will print.


----------



## ai file (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks for the reply john!..that got me thinking down the right path. I'll post back with my results later on.


----------

